# Does God use you when you aren't ready?



## flowinlocks (Feb 20, 2012)

Or should I say when you are falling short yourself. Case in point I have a young lady on my FB list who is quite ill. She is only 20 and battling Leukemia and she has Bipolar Disorder.Tommorrow she goes in for a bone marrow transplant. As of the past few day she has been posting about being in pain. I shared a prayer with her about healing. She thanked me and said that she needed it because she was terrified about tomorrow. I began to pray again for her not to worry and to have a peaceful night sleep. I gave her some scriptures on fear and we touched in agreement that she would be healed.

The next thing I know I'm lead to her wall and it's covered with fortunes and horoscopes... something was telling me to tell her to remove them before she went in tomorrow. That's when my OWN doubt creeped in. erplexed Who was I to say what she should have on her page? Plus she would think I was weird or over stepping my boundaries. I mean I have things in my own life that I need to clean up. (Not horoscopes) Basically I kinda felt like a hypocrite. I wasn't gonna say anything but the Lord kept leading me to tell her so I did. She was ok with it and said she removed them. When I went back she STILL had a ton of stuff. I told her again. At this point I'm feeling like a weirdo but the Lord keeps pushing me to tell her to remove that stuff off of her wall before tomorrow. 

I realize my own doubts and inadequacies are merely the enemy trying to hinder the divine plan God has for this young woman. By trying to stop me from telling her. Sigh I had to tell her and I did, but do you ever feel not worthy to be preaching to someone else? And if so why do you think he uses us if we are falling short in areas ourselves?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, the Lord is always ready to use us, sis.  He is using you to help your friend against the wiles of the devil who is playing this game because of her illness.  satan knows that when people are physically ill, people have a tendency to look for anyway or anything to make them better. 

The Holy Spirit has prompted you to speak with a heart of love to your friend.  Continue to not be concerned about what others may think about what you say.  The Word of God will always stand out in the midst of darkness.

For the sake of one (1), leave the 99 and go and help that one person.  God honors that and He will honor you for doing so.

May you continue to get the strength to be bold with the Gospel of Jesus Christ and may your heart become even more open to be used by Him, not only in this situation, but in many more to come.

Blessings to you, sis.

N&W


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2012)

you did what was right you were obedient to the promptings of the Holy Spirit and your feelings of 'conviction' is letting you know that you need to put those 'things' before the Lord there is nothing that HE can't fix, the devil will always be doing his job one is to have us fearful, remember that God has not given us the spirit of fear...

Moses wasn't all of that either and He used him...




flowinlocks said:


> Or should I say when you are falling short yourself. Case in point I have a young lady on my FB list who is quite ill. She is only 20 and battling Leukemia and she has Bipolar Disorder.Tommorrow she goes in for a bone marrow transplant. As of the past few day she has been posting about being in pain. I shared a prayer with her about healing. She thanked me and said that she needed it because she was terrified about tomorrow. I began to pray again for her not to worry and to have a peaceful night sleep. I gave her some scriptures on fear and we touched in agreement that she would be healed.
> 
> The next thing I know I'm lead to her wall and it's covered with fortunes and horoscopes... something was telling me to tell her to remove them before she went in tomorrow. That's when my OWN doubt creeped in. erplexed Who was I to say what she should have on her page? Plus she would think I was weird or over stepping my boundaries. I mean I have things in my own life that I need to clean up. (Not horoscopes) Basically I kinda felt like a hypocrite. I wasn't gonna say anything but the Lord kept leading me to tell her so I did. She was ok with it and said she removed them. When I went back she STILL had a ton of stuff. I told her again. At this point I'm feeling like a weirdo but the Lord keeps pushing me to tell her to remove that stuff off of her wall before tomorrow.
> 
> I realize my own doubts and inadequacies are merely the enemy trying to hinder the divine plan God has for this young woman. By trying to stop me from telling her. Sigh I had to tell her and I did, but do you ever feel not worthy to be preaching to someone else? And if so why do you think he uses us if we are falling short in areas ourselves?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 21, 2012)

The lord is ready to use you when he is ready not you. I will say though dont be too pushy about it. Give the message and let it go. That's how god works.


----------



## CoilyFields (Feb 21, 2012)

When God wants to use you...let him. If He had to wait on someone who was "worthy" to be used...

Let the Holy Spirit flow freely through you...don't grieve it by bottling up what God is giving you for someone else. Let Him work on your heart in the areas you need to be worked on and trust Him to know how to lead you.


----------



## Laela (Feb 21, 2012)

Flowinlocks..you have the heart of God. 

What He hates, you *will *hate and it doesn't mean that hating what people do will cuase you to hate the person in your heart. That is why you're averted to what's on her wall. Yes, the devil will try to get us to feel guilty or less worthy for preaching pure Gospel. But it's a trick.

Consider Jonah. Everyone is familiar with the fish story. But there is more to the story than that, as you may know. Jonah had a job to do and he knew it but didn't want to do it. God was ready for him and prompted him when the time was right to go to Ninevah. It's not so much that Jonah was not ready but that he DIDN'T WANT to do it. He wanted God to wipe them off the face of the earth.. lol And when God changed His mind about the people because they'd turned from their evil ways, Jonah had a hissy fit and walked off to somewhere to go sulk. God caused a tree to spring up to cool him from the shade and Jonah was grateful But the next morning, God sent a worm to destroy the leaf shade over Jonah's head and Jonah suffered from the blistering heat so much, that he wanted to die. He was like..what?!    God told him this:

_"What's this? How is it that you can change your feelings from pleasure to anger overnight about a mere shade tree that you did nothing to get? You neither planted nor watered it. It grew up one night and died the next night. So, why can't I likewise change what I feel about Nineveh from anger to pleasure, this big city of more than 120,000 childlike people who don't yet know right from wrong, to say nothing of all the innocent animals?"_

I apologize for the dissertation but the story of Jonah came to mind when I read your post in that when God has a mission for us, he knows when we are ready. He is the all knowing God. He'd already equipped Jonah with the message and the ability to do the task. Jonah just refused to do it. 

The message belonged to God and Jonah was the messenger. It's the message that turned the people from their evil ways...not Jonah.  




flowinlocks said:


> Sigh I had to tell her and I did, *but do you ever feel not worthy to be preaching to someone else? *And if so why do you think he uses us if we are falling short in areas ourselves?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

*Does God use you when you aren't ready?*

Answer:  All the time...   

It about when God is ready, not about 'our' or what we call 'ready'.  

He had this same 'arugment' with Moses...   Moses said he was not equipped nor ready.   God said he was and Moses was sent to follow through on God's time table... not Moses' ... 

Same with us.   We pray and cry, 'Use Me' Lord...  

Okay...    Then when God 'calls' us, it's a whole nuther story.       Trust me... I've been guilty to the bone.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. What's so crazy is the day before this young lady wrote this on my wall: 





> I didn't know we were fb friends so glad we r cuz YOU ARE ANOINTED


Anointed? I'm not gonna lie it kinda tripped me out when she said this out of the blue. Said part is I denounced this to someone else I was talking to.  I basically said I don't know what this girl is talking about, I'm not anointed...

Anyhoo her surgeon came out and said that they had to resuscitate her  but she is fighting. She is so frail. 

I am asking for you please pray for her. Her name is Tierra Clark
She shared this pic on FB so I don't mind sharing it here. Please don't quote it as I will be taking it down.

This was Sunday morning, she said she has woke up in so much pain. 

Please pray for her, thanks again.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^ Hey flowinlocks. I'll keep her in my prayers.  Can you post this info in the "Prayer Line" thread as well?  We will hold a prayer tonight, and I want to be sure that the leaders see your request.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

Flowinlocks, I am so glad you posted a picture of the young lady.  It's important for me sometimes to have a visual as I pray.

She is in God's hands....He is in control.  You are being used right now to help her through this.  Stop second guessing who you are in Christ and begin to allow the Lord to use you right now.  You don't want to hinder the hand of God on your life for this young lady by constantly saying 'what you are not and what you can't do.'

Keep your focus.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> ^^^ Hey flowinlocks. I'll keep her in my prayers.  Can you post this info in the "Prayer Line" thread as well?  We will hold a prayer tonight, and I want to be sure that the leaders see your request.



Will do!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Flowinlocks, I am so glad you posted a picture of the young lady.  It's important for me sometimes to have a visual as I pray.
> 
> She is in God's hands....He is in control.  You are being used right now to help her through this.  Stop second guessing who you are in Christ and begin to allow the Lord to use you right now.  *You don't want to hinder the hand of God on your life for this young lady by constantly saying 'what you are not and what you can't do.'*
> 
> Keep your focus.




I thought about this AS SOON as I said it. It was just weird hearing someone say that about "me." From now on I will just accept it and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Feb 21, 2012)

Joel Osteen said something one time that stuck with me. "G doesn't call the equipped. He equips those He calls." So any time He is leadin you to do something, follow that lead and don't let self doubt take over.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2012)

*BIZARRE *twist to this story. It's been revealed that this young lady is not in the hospital. erplexed Thanks for your prayers. I will share details later as they are still coming in. Sorry for wasting your time ladies......


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 22, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> *BIZARRE *twist to this story. It's been revealed that this young lady is not in the hospital. erplexed Thanks for your prayers. I will share details later as they are still coming in. Sorry for wasting your time ladies......



You're a woman of love and compassion, so what you shared with us was not a waste of time.  Not at all.   

Please share an update when you are able.  No matter what, you are still being used by God.   He'll show you how and why?   If nothing more, He has demonstrated how much you love a very dear friend of yours who is in trouble.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2012)

This young lady is a part of one of our circles on FB. She was on my friends list but I really didn't know much about her. The other night we did a show on coping with Bipolar Disorder. She came in and had much to share and gave great input. It was such a good show that we chatted afterwards as well on FB.

I find out through our colleagues that she is in fact Bipolar (and I'm certain she is dealing with more than that after this incident.) and that she was battling Leukemia. The post and pics. on her page seemed to correspond with this. 

She had been saying that yesterday she was to go in for a Bone Marrow transplant and she was afraid. Well the FB community, the poet community, and many more poured out prayers for this young woman. They even started an event to pray for her. My partner and a few others even called her the night before to give support and encouragement. As well as the prayers I gave her.

Fast Forward to yesterday, one of our friends has been keeping contact with this girls cousin so we could keep up with how she was doing. Earlier yesterday the cousin sends a text saying that she had to be resuscitated but she was still fighting. Naturally this upset everyone because we were all rallying for her. A bit later we get the report that she is breathing at 40% on her own with the expectation of improvement.

At this point everyone is thrilled. Then the truth starts to come out. I whole heartily believe that God was not going to let all these prayers go in vain. I believe the lies were meant to be exposed. I do believe she has cancer but she didn't go in for the treatment that she said she was getting yesterday.

It started to unfold with her saying that she was going to be alone and that she had no one to be there for her during the surgery. This prompted many to offer to sit with her, even people who were in different cities offered their time and support. She ADAMANTLY refused. During the time when she was to be in surgery people started tagging her in posts with prayers and pics of her. The tags were being removed as fast as they were being posted. As though she didn't want people on her friend list to see them on her wall. The next thing you know the prayer event goes up and this thing starts getting larger. People are praying and posting scriptures. But one thing was strange. Although she has over 1600 friends no one was commenting on it. Not even any of her family members. Only about 6 ppl wrote on her actual wall. Well I guess all the attention started making her feel guilty so the next thing you know her page has disappeared! This was really a red flag so several people called the hospital she was SUPPOSE to be in and they hadn't heard of her. Her page kept getting deactivated and reactivated as though she was checking in for reactions. 

Oh yeah I forgot to add, a few hours after she was suppose to be breathing at 40% she starts texting people. Her cousin (whom we now believe is really her) sent a message that stated that she was recovering and that she would have her phone with her. And that she would be messaging everyone. So you had to be brought back to life a few hours before and now you are texting?  where they do that at?

Fast Forward to last night, She took her page down completely. Now people are angry at this point. (the ones who know) They start posting about it on their wall to fish her out because they know she's watching. And low and behold she contacts my partner this morning. Basically she admitted to lying about having the bone marrow transplant. She said she was ill mentally and physically. This I believe. She said she was in the hospital yesterday. (probably the psych ward) She said she was going to try and get admitted today to the mental hospital. More details as they come.....


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2012)

oh my... flowinlocks I am saddened that you had to go through this roller coaster, but I agree that the prayers are not in vain. They are not. Thank you for being such a bold, honest example of Agape for us, because you have only this young woman's welfare at heart - not thinking about yourself.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> oh my... flowinlocks I am saddened that you had to go through this* roller coaster,* but I agree that the prayers are not in vain. They are not. Thank you for being such a bold, honest example of Agape for us, because you have only this young woman's welfare at heart - not thinking about yourself.




That's exactly what it has been. Not to mention draining to say the least.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 22, 2012)

flowinlocks...  

 

I agree with Laela, sorry that you had to go  through all of this.   When you have a chance see my post in the Prayer line thread (my reply to  your post).  In my response you will see that I understand what this is like.  My younger sister has put our family members through similar situations.   I just thank God she never learned about computers, let alone facebook.   

I have to say that this comment made me laugh because it reminded of something that my sister once did...



> . . . a few hours after she was suppose to be breathing at 40% she starts texting people



My sister has done similar things to this.   The problem is that they actually 'believe' the 'scenerios' which they have 'created.'    They need our prayers and most of all, our love.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 22, 2012)

flowinlocks Dont feel discouraged for what you've done for her. You did what felt right in your heart; and thats all you can do. If she wants to toy with peoples emtions then let her be. Don't let her steal your joy. It can be really annoying to do so much for someone and find out its all a lie. But you've done it out of the kindness of your heart and god knows that.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey flowinlocks....

I have no doubt that God has used the prayers that everyone prayed for someone else in need.   Our prayers always reach God's ears, most of all, His heart.    Someone, somewhere that none of us know about, received the healing and protection of God.   With God, no love is ever wasted.  

Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies... her page is back up now. It seems as though she is laying low. Ahhh well I'll just keep praying for her.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hey @flowinlocks....
> 
> I have no doubt that God has used the prayers that everyone prayed for someone else in need.   Our prayers always reach God's ears, most of all, His heart.    Someone, somewhere that none of us know about, received the healing and protection of God.   With God, no love is ever wasted.
> 
> Just thought I'd share this.



I believe this to be true also.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 22, 2012)

flowinlocks,
Nothing was in vain just as nothing is a coincidence. Look at the many examples you received about God using those who are not ready! I like what nathan's girl said about J. Olsteen. I say it this way, the potter uses cracked pots.  I think I got that from Joyce Meyer. The pots (us-his vessels) inflict/sustain all kinds of damages in life that cause major cracks in our being. These cracks enable the potter to put us back together in a new way. A way that shows us how much he cares and that we cannot make it w/o him. He leaves a few open slits in us. Why? So that as he puts his light on the inside, ppl can see it shining through brightly. They are then drawn to him.:reddancer:
A very short list of some ppl we know God used who were obviously flawed-
Noah was an alcoholic
Moses was a murderer
Jacob was a liar
Leah **in Color Purple voice** _shole_ was ugly
Samson was what we'd call a _slore_
Rahab was a h*
Peter denied Christ and had a temper problem
David was an adulterer and a murderer
There was one disciple who was racist too although I can't remember who it was right now:scratchch
Long story short, look at all of us right here on the forum sis. God has brought us from a mighty long way (Just a snippet of what we have been delivered from- BMs, messy, alcohol, smokin a lil sum-sum, smashed a lil sum-sum, foul mouthed, drama queen, etc)  and we still need a lot of work. I'm so glad he closes doors no one can open


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> @flowinlocks,
> Nothing was in vain just as nothing is a coincidence. Look at the many examples you received about God using those who are not ready! I like what nathan's girl said about J. Olsteen. I say it this way, the potter uses cracked pots.  I think I got that from Joyce Meyer. The pots (us-his vessels) inflict/sustain all kinds of damages in life that cause major cracks in our being. These cracks enable the potter to put us back together in a new way. A way that shows us how much he cares and that we cannot make it w/o him. He leaves a few open slits in us. Why? So that as he puts his light on the inside, ppl can see it shining through brightly. They are then drawn to him.:reddancer:
> A very short list of some ppl we know God used who were obviously flawed-
> Noah was an alcoholic
> ...



Amen!! I receive this! I do realize that everything is done in a season for a reason.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 27, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


>


 
It takes a lot of courage for someone to admit when they are wrong and to ask for forgiveness.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 27, 2012)

As long as your heart is the right place your ok.When dealing with those with mental illness you have to be hyper alert.The psyc ward isn't a nice place and I feel sad this girl has these issues.Keep praying and if it's not your call in life keep your distance.Not everyone can deal with the mentally I'll.Im fascinated by it but it can be draining.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 27, 2012)

makeupgirl said:


> It takes a lot of courage for someone to admit when they are wrong and to ask for forgiveness.




Girl some more stuff done came out! Come to find out she's been telling people she had a baby. (Which she doesn't.) She also has been lyin about the bipolar... erplexed I thought the same thing. that she was taking the higher road by apologizing but this was inboxed to someone. She WAS STILL deceiving the people who didn't know. She never actually wrote anything on her wall about it publicly till EVERYONE started busting her out. And even then she was still sneaking around lying to unsuspecting folks. Alas I have blocked her. She told one person that the only reason she was doing it was for attention. 

This was one of her exchanges with someone else who confronted her.. her new thing is telling ppl she will kill herself so she can get out of the lies...




Friday
*Tierra Ascension Divine Clark*I  am sorry I am sorry for lying about having bone marrow surgery I am  truly sorry and you don't have to respond to this but I do want to  apologize you don't have to believe me or anything I feel horrible an  again I'm sorry for lying



Name Deleted
I watched my husband suffer and die from cancer. A very sick, low and demented game you play with people ....for attention.
 

Saturday
*Tierra Ascension Divine Clark*
That was the only lie I told the only one I don't know what yall want me to make it right kill myself Idk




 



Name Deleted
SaturdayYou  lied about having cancer and multiple illnesses. It was noted  everything xxxx legitimately has you all of a sudden had too. Like  the boy who cried wolf .....when the wolf really came......nobody  listened because he falsely cried wolf too many times.
 



*Tierra Ascension Divine Clark*
I  admit the fact that I lied about but I AM NOT FOLLOWING BEHIND xxxx I do have the mental illness that I claim bipolar I KEEP  APOLOGIZING BUT IT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH I KEEP EXPOSING MYSELF EVERYONE  KNOWS THAT I LIED EVERYBODY BUT I MADE A MISTAKE AND I DON'T BLAME NO  ONE FOR IT BUT ME NOONE . I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO TO MAKE IT RIGHT I  FEEL LIKE YALLL WON'T BE SATISFIED UNTIL YALL READ THAT I HAVE  COMMITTED SUICIDE OR THAT I AM DIED THEN WOULD THAT JUSTIFY MY ACTION  THEN WILL YALL BE ABLE TO FORGIVE ME KNOWING THAT I AM GOING TO HELL








         Name Deleted




STOP IT!








_Tierra Ascension Divine Clark_Saturday
*Tierra Ascension Divine Clark*
But this is how I honestly feel so I won't contact you any more and you can block me like everyone else I said I was sorry








                 Name deleted




Please  ask God to forgive you and get right with HIM. You told people you just  had a baby, cancer and now mental illness. Mental illness I will give  you because pathological lying is just that! A mental illness. You must  understand people not wanting to have anything to do with you after all  the lying and deception. You shouldn't be surprised that it would all  catch up with you. I'll keep you in my prayers. But please stop with the  suicide and going to hell drama. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH LITTLE GIRL. Get  yourself the help you need and stop playing and preying on people.  You've left a bad taste in everyone's mouth. Our healing from this  insanity will take time.




She has since changed her name on FB, from my understanding she has been doing this for months and this isn't her first name change.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 27, 2012)

This girl does have a true mental illness. No one no matter how attention starved they may be would do such a appalling. If nothing else she is seriously narcissistic. She needs help badly and no computer access.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> This was one of her exchanges with someone else who confronted her.. her new thing is telling ppl she will kill herself so she can get out of the lies...
> 
> _Name Deleted_
> 
> [*]  I watched my husband suffer and die from cancer.   A very sick, low and demented game you play with people ....for attention.



The response above has to be the most heartbreaking.   This woman had to 'experience' the pain that she felt when her husband was ill and passed away.   Her immediate reaction was a compassion that came from 'deep' within when she  first 'read' Tierra's mention of having cancer.   

Part of me wants to 'shake' this little girl, and I mean truly *'shake'* her...  

*But now*, I can't help but feel even more compassion for the Tierra's of this world.  They are 'starved' for love and will seek and attempt any means to obtain affection.   Her 'lie' was just that.   It was a means and a crying out for someone to 'love' her.   For a 'moment' Tierra had love and attention being poured out upon her in one of the strongest ways possible and from so many people.   

I can't be angry with her.    

As I sit here, I'm fully aware that I have never known a day in my life without love;  I've never had to fight for it.  Even when my parents divorced and my father later remarried someone else, I was still the very 'center' of his attention as well as the center of love and attention of my grandparents and my mother.   

Even when my ex-husband was _acting a fool x's 1000_ and then some, I was still loved and had the support of many, many people in my life who came to my rescue, without me having to ask, let alone beg to be loved. There was always another man who loved me and wanted to care for me.  I always had my family who loved me through everything I've ever been through in this life.  

 At my highest weight, I was still loved; and at my lowest when I had nothing in material gain, I still had love in my life... unsolicited.  Love was always there for me in family and friends, even 'strangers', and most of all in God.   

My heart breaks for the 'Tierra's' in this life who have to go to such great lengths to be loved.   Her pain is far greater and deeper than the pain she brought about in others who are angry with her lies.   Those of us who are frustrated and angry with her still have more than Tierra; they know what love is; they live with love, they were 'free' to overflow Tierra with it.   They each have known love in abundance.  

Tierra's only 'love' is one that she desires yet she knows _not how _to obtain it, without deception; stealing and then running and hiding to keep someone from taking it away.   

Proverbs 6:31 ...

_No one despises a thief who steals [to satisfy his soul]when he is hungry; but when the thief be found he must restore seven-fold what he has stolen.  _

Tierra has _'love' anorexia_... she's starving for love, in a self destructive manner.

People were indeed right to 'confront' her...  ... what she did is most truly wrong.   Now it's time to see why she's wrong...it's not bipolar.  ..

flowinlocks... I'm so blessed by you.    You care so much about others.   You were never in error by creating this thread.   God has a plan and a purpose for it and for you Little One... God is using 'you'... ready or not...and in a mighty, mighty way.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Shimme. I understand what you are saying...  I think most of the people (at least I hope) are still praying for her but want nothing to do with her. Just as you said her story touched people right at the core. I understand what the woman who lost her husband felt when she found out it was a lie. I lost my brother to lung cancer. The deceitfulness impacted all she came in contact with. At the end of the day I am still blessed and I know my heart was in the right place.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Shimme. I understand what you are saying...  I think most of the people (at least I hope) are still praying for her but want nothing to do with her. Just as you said her story touched people right at the core. I understand what the woman who lost her husband felt when she found out it was a lie. I lost my brother to lung cancer. The deceitfulness impacted all she came in contact with. At the end of the day I am still blessed and I know my heart was in the right place.



Oh Dear One....  even you, flowinlocks knows the pain of loving and losing one to cancer.   You reached out 'beyond' the boundaries of compassion; you went all the way 'there'.    

No wonder I keep commenting on the love you have for others... you have a deep and personal experience which deepens your love for others no matter who they are.   You are filled to overflowing with love, no matter who the person is or even was.  

Indeed yes,  your heart was and is still in the right place.


----------

